# Is your record player needle stuck?



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

For quite a few years I played my same old favorites over and over. I even watched the same tv shows over and over. One day I felt like reliving the same music and tv entertainment over and over was making my life feel like a 'rerun'. Since then I have made it a point to experience new music, new shows, new foods, etc. I have friends that say there is NO good music being made anymore & they stay listening to their old favorites. I'm not criticizing..
music, etc is definitely in the ear, eye, of the beholder. Personally, I've been really glad I've gotten out of my rut because I've discovered and continue to discover new music I like & it feels good to have new experiences to me. 
So...do you listen to the oldies? OR Do you try new music?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, BW, I've been a country music fan. Not so much the new stuff, but the really old music. Think I'll stay with it , although there are a few rock groups I enjoy. AC/DC, Van Halen, the older rockers. Oh, and of course the Stones.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2016)

It's kind of a pet peeve of mine, going to dance events and finding everyone is stuck in a time warp when it comes to the music for my age group and older.  I don't want to dance to yesteryears music, I prefer new fresher beats for when I go out on the dance floor, though I don't mind a few oldies thrown in every now and then, but, that's just not how it goes at the events, it works the other way around, all older music, with a few moderately new tunes thrown in.  I sometimes just put my earbuds in and let my music from my phone help me get a groove going, none of people are the wiser unless I tell them.    TV shows and movies aren't a problem, lots of people I know enjoy various genres of today and yesteryear, but even an 80 something y/o friend was looking forward to seeing Jurassic World and Magic Mick.

I don't begrudge those who enjoy their oldies, I just prefer to live forward when it comes to music and a lot of other things as well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

I have to admit I'm pretty much stuck in a time warp when it comes to music. Mainly, '60's and '70's. Classical music, yes. Old jazz, yes. But there isn't a whole lot of newer stuff that I enjoy.

Movies and TV? Give me the oldies.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 3, 2016)

My favorite dance music is classic rock.  I don't feel stuck..lol. I love old movies...but I loved old movies when I was young..especially Bette Davis.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm not stuck, I listen to classic rock oldies and the new 'alternative' rock.  The radio station I listen to sometimes in my car has a mix of old (but not too old) and new music.  There's a lot of good new songs out there to be enjoyed, I can groove to almost anything of quality.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2016)

As I said, it's mostly for when I go out to events where there's dancing, for relaxing times I do enjoy older music, not much today can compare to some of the greats of yesteryear for simple listening pleasures.  I couldn't do without my Enya collection and I still enjoy artist like the Beatles, Sade, many 70's and 80's rock of many kinds, Van Halen,  Bowie, the Stones,  classical, music from various theater productions and there was some great R& B groups as well,, but, when it comes to dancing freestyle, I like newer beats.  

My pet peeve is with music at parties and other venues I go to where there's dancing.  I still have fun and dance to some of the older music, I just don't feel most of the music the way I did when that song came out in it's time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 3, 2016)

I have to say the kids kept me from a total time warp. My children range in age from 30 down to 14. A mix of swing from back in the day, rock from my teen years, New Wave, the boy bands, World Beat, and a bunch of rap people, and me and hubby share our country and western. So Jim Reeves to Rihanna and I can rock it!


----------



## Arachne (Feb 4, 2016)

I stay with the rock from the 60's 70's and 80's, and pagan, but I do occasionally like a new band from these days. With Coldplay, Imagine Dragons, One Republic, Nightwish and Linkin Park being some of my now favorites. No rap or that awful, the name escapes me, when they use that microphone to change there voice tones. ugg I run lol. As to movies I like pretty much everything from the golden days to now it just depends on my mood.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Glenn Miller, Guy Lombardo,...anybody?? :banana:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2016)

Glenn Millers music filled our house when I was a little guy. Later, I starting drumming to the big band sounds.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I stay with the rock from the 60's 70's and 80's, and pagan, but I do occasionally like a new band from these days. *With Coldplay, Imagine Dragons, One Republic, Nightwish and Linkin Park* being some of my now favorites. No rap or that awful, the name escapes me, when they use that microphone to change there voice tones. ugg I run lol. As to movies I like pretty much everything from the golden days to now it just depends on my mood.



I enjoy those bands, I'd love it if they would play some of those groups music at the events, especially Linkin Park and Imagine Drangon's, I've had all these groups on my phone at some time over the past year.

My all time fav of course, also like their colaboration with Jay-Z.  I should add, these groups do incorporate some rap in their sounds.






more recent fav from LP


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

AprilT I can't dance..never could. Except maybe the 2 step. I am so lousy at dancing . Sad but true.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh darlin' we all can dance, how well is another matter. I let loose late night when I'm walking my pups. Ear buds in and complete darkness...it feels so gooooood! And anybody seeing me wouldn't be judging, probably just assume grandma had a few snorts and is feeling no pain


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> AprilT I can't dance..never could. Except maybe the 2 step. I am so lousy at dancing . Sad but true.



I'm sure you'd be better at it than you think as long as you are just having fun with it is all that counts.  I can't even look at most of the crowd on the dance flow where I go or I lose my own rhythm, so I try to focus on their faces and how much fun they're all having and that makes it fun.  At one of the events I went to a man walked over to me and asked   if the people on those people out on the floor called what they were doing dancing, I giggled, but really, I was a little bothered, as I enjoyed watching them all having a great time even if they didn't have any rhythm. The point was, they were up dancing having the time of their lives without a care about what anyone else thought.  It was a pleasure to see, who cares if they danced like Elaine from the show Seinfeld.    I'm sure people probably point and laugh at me too sometimes since I still think I'm smooth, but, I know I better not try to bend my knees too far down or someone will be picking me up off that floor and I mean this literally. 

If you were there with me, I would absolutely have you up on the floor, there's a woman who goes to the events, she tells me all the time if not for me, she probably wouldn't have ever gotten back to dancing after many years of being absent from dancing.  I got her to join me in dancing at an event and now you can't keep her off the floor, now she's the one always trying to get me out there when I'm just sitting back watching everyone else on the floor.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh darlin' we all can dance, how well is another matter. I let loose late night when I'm walking my pups. Ear buds in and complete darkness...it feels so gooooood! And anybody seeing me wouldn't be judging, probably just assume grandma had a few snorts and is feeling no pain



:applouse:  I love it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2016)

Guy Lombardo! New Years Eve isn't the same. I wish they would rerun some of those, but I guess not many would watch.


----------

